# Best top loading stove



## Trilifter7 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey all, 
I'm looking to get a new stove and I was wondering what stoves you all recommend for a top load stove. I am currently heating with a VC Resolute. I really like this stove but I wish it had longer burn times. My house is around 1800 sq ft and fairly well insulated. My top three right now are the Harman Oakwood, Lopi Leyden or the Avalon Arbor. Any thoughts on these stoves or others I should look at would be great. Thanks!


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 10, 2012)

Harman also makes other top loading stoves, T-300, etc.. Harman's have the option to use a drop in grill that allows you to cook over a wood fire.
I think there is another company (can't remember it at this momment) that also offers a grill option.
Another top loader that gets good reviews is the QuadraFire Isle Royale


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 10, 2012)

The Jotul F50 is a top loader.


----------



## ddddddden (Dec 10, 2012)

MishMouse said:


> Harman's have the option to use a drop in grill that allows you to cook over a wood fire.
> I think there is another company (can't remember it at this momment) that also offers a grill option.


Jotul F50 Wintergrill

The Harman and Lopi/Avalon are downdraft stoves. You might want to read up on that technology before deciding. I've never burned a downdraft stove, but I have the impression that they can be a bit tweaky to operate.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 10, 2012)

I like that quadra fire Isle Royale! another one to add to the list, thanks mishmouse! I am not familiar with downdraft stoves den... I will look into that.


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2012)

There is no "best" top-loading stove. There is only the best one for your particular needs and tastes. Of all the top-loaders, the Jotul F50 and F55 and the Quadrafire Isle Royale are simpler designs. The Isle Royale is probably too large a stove for your application if the old Resolute is doing a good job.

I went from top-loader (the Resolute) to front loader. At first I thought I would absolutely miss the top-loading, I don't really miss this feature.

This is a big investment so I recommend focusing on the most important features you want in the new stove. There are many stoves with longer burn times if this is the actual objective. Some are top-loaders, but there are also very good side and front loaders.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 10, 2012)

The resolute doesn't do too bad of a job but I could def go bigger. I know there isn't a "best" stove but I was more wanting people's opinions on what they like or don't like about them. I had a small century front load stove before the resolute and now that I have the top load I love it! I really like the shelves on the sides as well. I mainly want to update to an EPA stove to get better than 6-8 hour burn times. It doesn't have to be the longest burning stove out there, just hoping to get 12 hours + burn times out of it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 10, 2012)

Woodstock Fireview.


----------



## Scott2373 (Dec 10, 2012)

I 2nd the Jotul F 50 Rangley... 
II
II
II
V


----------



## begreen (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with the suggestions until I read about liking the side shelves. For that reason I am going to add taking a look at the Pacific Energy T5 and T6. The Alderlea series has a unique trivet top that swings out. If you are using the side shelves for drying out mittens and raising bread, this top does the same job, yet closes up neatly when not needed.

But if you just want great heat with a long burntime I agree with the Woodstock Fireview suggestion. Or for even longer burntimes look at a medium-sized BlazeKing stove.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

PE T5 and T6 are added to the growing list. I still have not warmed up to the soapstone look. The blaze kings are not my favorite look but I do like the burn time they offer. I will have to look into it more.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2012)

Jotul Firelight 12: much longer burn times than any top loader listed so far, and a more attractive package than the F50. Also has side warming shelves.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 11, 2012)

Just to clear up any confusion for the OP, the Jotul F-50 is the top loader and front load. The Jotul F-55 is front load only. The Firelight #12 would be a great option, but is no longer made. If you are looking for a new stove then this wouldn't be an option. 
As mentioned above, these down draft stoves can be pretty picky. If you don't have the time to hang around the thing waiting for it to get up to temp before shutting the bypass, then I would look into other options. The top load is nice, but so is a side load. The Jotul Oslo is a great stove as well as the Firelight 600 from Jotul, but with side doors and front.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2012)

Good catch, webby. I changed my original post to read F50.

True, the no.12 is no longer available new from Jotul, and while it's one of the nicest stoves Jotul ever made, it's not for everyone. It took me an hour last night from reloading on coals at 250F, until I had things all dialed down for an overnight burn. That's a little longer than usual, but sadly... only a little.

It's funny that a top-load door was also high on my wish list, when looking for a second stove, but now I almost never use it. I spent most of my first year loading my old Firelight 12 thru the top door, and figured it was the way to go for the second stove, as well. However, many conversations this summer had me switching to front loading when I started burning again this fall. I still use the top-load door when I'm just tossing another two splits on an already going fire, but that really only happens weekends. Most of the time I'm stacking wood in the stove for batch burning, which really only happens thru the front door.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hmmmm, I'm starting to wonder if the downdraft stoves are not for me. One thing I like about my resolute is how easy it is to load it up, set it and forget it. Any thoughts on which of the above mentioned stoves are good low maintenance burners??  I'm somewhat shy to going to a catalytic style stove bc of all the maintenance and up keep i here involved with them. I also understand that some of the longer burn times are achieved with catalytic stoves, just not sure I want to go there yet. Any thoughts?


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 11, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm starting to wonder if the downdraft stoves are not for me. One thing I like about my resolute is how easy it is to load it up, set it and forget it. Any thoughts on which of the above mentioned stoves are good low maintenance burners?? I'm somewhat shy to going to a catalytic style stove bc of all the maintenance and up keep i here involved with them. I also understand that some of the longer burn times are achieved with catalytic stoves, just not sure I want to go there yet. Any thoughts?


In my opinion, if you want looks and simple operation combined with low maintenance then anything from Jotul would do. There are a lot of low maintenance stoves out there, some with looks, and some without. It's hard to go wrong with the Oslo.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was just now looking at the Oslo, webby. It is a nice looking stove, too bad it's not top load or I'd be sold! What kind of burn times are you guys getting from it?  They list 9 hrs on the website... Is that about right or does anyone see longer burn times? I know this is very conditional but still curious


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 11, 2012)

Mine of course 

Pete


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 11, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm starting to wonder if the downdraft stoves are not for me. One thing I like about my resolute is how easy it is to load it up, set it and forget it.


 
The Resolute is a down draft stove.



> Any thoughts on which of the above mentioned stoves are good low maintenance burners?? I'm somewhat shy to going to a catalytic style stove bc of all the maintenance and up keep i here involved with them. I also understand that some of the longer burn times are achieved with catalytic stoves, just not sure I want to go there yet. Any thoughts?


Not all cat stoves have a lot of maintenance. VC has the most, easily. Woodstock and Blaze king have very little maintenance.


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2012)

The Oslo is a beautiful, simple workhorse heating many homes. The 9 hr claim is about right for hardwood.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 11, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> I was just now looking at the Oslo, webby. It is a nice looking stove, too bad it's not top load or I'd be sold! What kind of burn times are you guys getting from it? They list 9 hrs on the website... Is that about right or does anyone see longer burn times? I know this is very conditional but still curious


Burn times vary depending upon your needs. If the stove is over-sized for your needs you can get more usable heat at the end of the burn during lower temps.

But, for the most part, you can expect 6-9 hours of heat from the Oslo.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe this is arguing semantics but the resolute is actually a horizontal combustion stove. Now maybe that is the same thing as a downdraft stove but I've never heard it called that. I do know that VC's EPA stoves have a reputation for being very high maintenance, otherwise I would replace my resolute with an encore. The Oslo sounds ok but I can already get 6 hrs out of my resolute so not a huge gain there. I was hoping to get 10 hr+ burn times and possibly from a low maintenance top load stove if possible. What makes the downdraft stoves picky? I don't mind spending a little time tending to the stove as long as its a reliable burner like the resolute has been for me so far.


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2012)

Which model Resolute do you have?


----------



## Jimxj2000 (Dec 11, 2012)

I swapped from a top loading VC Encore Defiant to a side loading Woodstock PH. 

I thought I would miss the top loading, but I don't really miss it. 

I think I can get more wood in with the side loading .  You just see things differently looking at the side not the top.


----------



## Bluerubi (Dec 11, 2012)

Joful said:


> Good catch, webby. I changed my original post to read F50.
> 
> True, the no.12 is no longer available new from Jotul, and while it's one of the nicest stoves Jotul ever made, it's not for everyone. It took me an hour last night from reloading on coals at 250F, until I had things all dialed down for an overnight burn. That's a little longer than usual, but sadly... only a little.
> 
> It's funny that a top-load door was also high on my wish list, when looking for a second stove, but now I almost never use it. I spent most of my first year loading my old Firelight 12 thru the top door, and figured it was the way to go for the second stove, as well. However, many conversations this summer had me switching to front loading when I started burning again this fall. I still use the top-load door when I'm just tossing another two splits on an already going fire, but that really only happens weekends. Most of the time I'm stacking wood in the stove for batch burning, which really only happens thru the front door.



I hear you on the firelight not being for everyone. Mine burns great, and it puts out a ton of heat, but after breaking a pane of glass last night due to my own error I've decided to sell mine. It takes a bit more work that our upstairs stove as you mentioned, so my wife isn't really buying into the nostalgia of a classic stove. Way too nice a unit to collect dust, so hopefully I find someone who'll appreciate it.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 11, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> Maybe this is arguing semantics but the resolute is actually a horizontal combustion stove. Now maybe that is the same thing as a downdraft stove but I've never heard it called that. I do know that VC's EPA stoves have a reputation for being very high maintenance, otherwise I would replace my resolute with an encore. The Oslo sounds ok but I can already get 6 hrs out of my resolute so not a huge gain there. I was hoping to get 10 hr+ burn times and possibly from a low maintenance top load stove if possible. What makes the downdraft stoves picky? I don't mind spending a little time tending to the stove as long as its a reliable burner like the resolute has been for me so far.


I got between 9 and 10 hours with my Oslo. It has very few working parts to go bad. A rear combustion stove has alot of stuff behind the scenes. It's got the Pre-cast refractory panels covering a very fragile combustion chamber. These parts often last for many years, for others a very short time. Is it miss-use? Abuse? It's hard to tell, it has happened to experienced wood burners as well as newbies. The biggest reason I'm trying out this Leyden is because of reported problems from the field, some have had failure after a very short time, others have never reported a single problem. So far I am happy with it. It seems sluggish to get up to temp. but then chugs along just fine for 10 hours or so. It produces very little smoke. The biggest advantage to the top load to me is being able to make better use of a smaller firebox. It can hold more wood than another stove with same box size because you use the entire box, theres no baffle in the way. But, if you have the room, getting a bigger stove and not stuffing it full might be a better choice.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

My model is a resolute I 0042 I believe. It is a 1991 model with the drop down front door and the griddle on the top instead of recessed. I agree with you completely webby, with the top loader being nice if you are cramming a stove full but if its big enough you don't have to. You have me thinking i shouldn't put so much emphases on the top load and look at more options. The Oslo is sounding better again... Hmmmm. How about the quadra fire as far as ease of use and maintenance?  The side shelves are something I still like as well


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you have a dealer near by with the Leyden on display? Ask if they have had any real problems with it. It is a nice stove from a great company, but it does have more fragile parts than some others. I do love the brown enamel!


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

I will check and see who is around. My selection of good dealers is very limited around Dayton ohio. There are a couple of dealers in Cincinnati I can check with. I actually started looking at the Leyden bc of your initial reviews webby. Keep us posted on how it does as it gets colder out. I know there is a Harman dealer close to me that I am going to check out soon so we will see.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2012)

Does the Oslo have a side-load door like the Firelight? If so, and you're in a position where you can use it, I don't think you'll miss the top-load door.

To answer your earlier question, don't confuse the comments about a catalytic stove requiring a little more attention with the issue of maintenance. I don't think one can say a cat stove requires more maintenance, other than pulling the combuster out twice per year to dust it off and inpsect for damage. It takes only ten minutes to do this with my stove, most of that time being the act of shoveling the ash out of the stove, so I remove the rear burn plate.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 11, 2012)

Joful said:


> Does the Oslo have a side-load door like the Firelight? If so, and you're in a position where you can use it, I don't think you'll miss the top-load door.
> 
> To answer your earlier question, don't assume the comments about a catalytic stove requiring a little more attention with the issue of maintenance. I don't think one can say a cat stove requires more maintenance, other than pulling the combuster out twice per year to dust it off and inpsect for damage. It takes only ten minutes to do this with my stove, most of that time being the act of shoveling the ash out of the stove, so I remove the rear burn plate.


The Oslo has a left side door as the Firelight has a right side door. I agree that all Cat stoves don't require more maintenance, But some aren't as easy to get to. The #12 is sooooo easy to access, I guess the only hard ones are VC.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Joful, you do bring up a good point. I am realizing that the cat stoves aren't as bad as they sound. I just want to make sure I get a stove that's reliable and maintainable without too much effort or annual cost.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 11, 2012)

I believe the maintenance issue is more about brand and design than which technology you choose.

If I could paint with a very broad brush (sure to get myself into trouble here), I'd recommend one technology versus the other, as follows:

Cat stove: for those who like to fiddle with things. Engineers, technicians, frustated orthodontists. Anyone who ever put a high performance cam in their car; or "chipped" it, for you younger folks. Geeks who wants performance at any cost. Guys who aren't married.

Non-cat stove: anyone not fitting the above description... or more importantly, those having wives who may be less than entirely impressed that your cat stove has a few percent higher efficiency, or can burn a few hours longer and a few degrees cooler than a non-cat.

My wife's an engineer, but painfully short-tempered... not sure which camp that puts me in.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 11, 2012)

Joful said:


> I believe the maintenance issue is more about brand and design than which technology you choose.
> 
> If I could paint with a very broad brush (sure to get myself into trouble here), I'd recommend one technology versus the other, as follows:
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, the wife will play a big role in this. I spoiled my wife with the Blaze King. Even though the Leyden has a bypass damper, she has trouble figuring it out. It can be difficult for women, if they 'might even' have to load it, make it as simple as possible. In her defense, the B-King only needed attention once a day. And I was the guy for the job.


----------



## begreen (Dec 11, 2012)

Joful said:


> My wife's an engineer, but painfully short-tempered... not sure which camp that puts me in.


 
Boot camp.


----------



## Bluerubi (Dec 12, 2012)

Joful said:


> I believe the maintenance issue is more about brand and design than which technology you choose.
> 
> If I could paint with a very broad brush (sure to get myself into trouble here), I'd recommend one technology versus the other, as follows:
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't agree more with your "cat stove" criteria. As a chemical engineer I love the concept of a cat and really enjoy playing with my three strategically placed temperature indicators, primary air control, and newly installed flue damper. There is no doubt in my mind that I squeeze more heat out of the wood in the Firelight than my much newer and more expensive VC merrimack, but my wife doesn't find the same joy that I do in tinkering.  Once I get things set up the stove runs forever untouched, but part of the fun for me is getting things going so it doesn't seem like work at all. Grab a cocktail and a comfy seat, and the Firelight 12 is more like therapy for me than a heat source.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 12, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> I was just now looking at the Oslo, webby. It is a nice looking stove, too bad it's not top load or I'd be sold! What kind of burn times are you guys getting from it? They list 9 hrs on the website... Is that about right or does anyone see longer burn times? I know this is very conditional but still curious


 
In the Winter with hardwood (ash, birch, maple, cherry, elm, beech, etc.) I generally load up my final load at 9:30 p.m. or so and have the stove cruising by 10 p.m. . . . when I wake up at 4:30-5 a.m. there are enough coals to get the fire started by just tossing on some kindling or small splits. Obviously, other's burn times may vary depending on what you are burning (oak and locust vs. my birch, ash, maple, etc.), draft, etc. . . . not to mention on how you define burn time (i.e. does the manufacturer define "burn time" as the time from when the fire is lit to when the last coal goes out, time from when the woodstove hits X degrees to when it falls below that heat level, time from when there is usable heat from the stove to when you can easily reload and get a fire back . . .


----------



## jharkin (Dec 12, 2012)

Joful said:


> To answer your earlier question, don't assume the comments about a catalytic stove requiring a little more attention with the issue of maintenance. .


 
I think you meant confuse, but stated either way this is true... I think a lot of the "cat stoves are too maintenance intensive" thinking comes from the experience of us Vermont Castings owners - but that has nothing to do with the catalyst and everything to do with the overly complicated VC design.



Joful said:


> Cat stove: for those who like to fiddle with things. Engineers, technicians, frustated orthodontists. Anyone who ever put a high performance cam in their car; or "chipped" it, for you younger folks. Geeks who wants performance at any cost. Guys who aren't married.


 
Hey I resemble that remark 



Bluerubi said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that I squeeze more heat out of the wood in the Firelight than my much newer and more expensive VC merrimack, but my wife doesn't find the same joy that I do in tinkering.


 
This sounds familiar as well. My wife wants only two things - To be warm, and for me to make that happen. She doesn't care how and doesn't want to be bothered to participate.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 12, 2012)

jharkin said:


> I think you meant confuse...


 
Yep... got tripped up in the middle of an edit.




jharkin said:


> I think a lot of the "cat stoves are too maintenance intensive" thinking comes from the experience of us Vermont Castings owners - but that has nothing to do with the catalyst and everything to do with the overly complicated VC design.


 
Now where have I heard that before? Oh yeah... I said it three weeks ago!  



Joful said:


> Your stove is one known to require some maintenance, but that has everything to do with being a Vermont Castings product, and nothing to do with it being a catalytic stove.


----------



## Nonprophet (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't say enough good things about our Isle Royale! We went from an Encore 2550 (good burns, gorgeous, but high maintenance) to an Oslo that never burned right for us, to the IR which--in over 20 years of burning--is the best stove we've ever owned! I do admit that I don't use the top-loading as much as the front door, but, it's an option I got used to on the Encore and I like using it better than the side door on the Oslo.

NP


----------



## slindo (Dec 12, 2012)

After 30 years burning VC stoves, and about 25 with an Encore, we bought an Oslo. We both really wanted a top loader but VC was out of the question, and the other toploaders we looked at, like the Rangely and Isle Royale, were so compromised in the loading (Rangely had an intermediate chamber you have to thread the logs through to get them into the firebox, and IR has sliding air tubes that partially block the loading door) that they barely deserve to be called top loaders - have you looked inside either?  So we said goodbye to toploading and bought an Oslo. Can't say I love it. but we have no regrets now that we have used it for a while. One thing that does surprise us is how drama-free it is. You put wood in it, and it heats. No waiting until it gets to 400 degrees to put it in downdraft, or worrying if you let it get too much higher, or feeling guilty about not cleaning the cat (which required moving the stove away from the wall!). I think it requires just as much fiddling, since the non-thermostatic air control doesn't adjust automatically, but the adjustment is much less critical, so you don't have to worry about it all the time.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the input so far everyone. I am leaning towards the Isle Royal or the Jotul Oslo right now. I really like the Harman Oakwood as well if anyone has any input on it??


----------



## branchburner (Dec 13, 2012)

Oakwood is a fine stove but most likely will be tougher to use, with a longer learning curve and more babysitting, and a greater need for optimal draft and well-seasoned wood. (see the Leyden/Oakleaf thread)

If I didn't love my drop-in grill so much, and could have a re-do, three of my top picks would be Woodstock Fireview, Isle Royale and Oslo.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input branchburner. What is your typical burn time with the Oakwood? I really like the stoves with the side racks so that is also a factor. And how do you like the top load of the Oakwood?


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 13, 2012)

NP, how is the maintenance on your Isle Royale? Any issues with cleaning or routine maintenance?


----------



## branchburner (Dec 13, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> Thanks for the input branchburner. What is your typical burn time with the Oakwood? I really like the stoves with the side racks so that is also a factor. And how do you like the top load of the Oakwood?


 
I do like the top load feature, but I seem to be getting much shorter burn times than I used to - I may have a gasket problem or something I don't see, but I suspect it has something to do with the new afterburner part I put in (another caution with these stoves!) that didn't seem to fit quite right. For long burn times with better control of heat output, a cat stove seems like a good way to go.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 14, 2012)

I will keep that in mind branchburner. I am in Erie this weekend so I am going to look at the Oakwood this weekend and when I get back next week I am going to look at the Oslo and the Isle Royale. I'm really leaning torwards the Isle Royale at this point. Anyone know how maintenance and general operation are with it?


----------



## northwinds (Dec 14, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> NP, how is the maintenance on your Isle Royale? Any issues with cleaning or routine maintenance?


 
Insert seasoned wood, adjust the air, and let it burn.  I had a cracked baffleboard, but it was covered under warranty and haven't had any problems
in a couple of years. I also banged some north/south wood too hard into the rear bricks and broke a brick in half.  I'm more careful now.  I'm entering my
fifth season with the stove.

When I moved to my current house a few years ago, I thought about leaving the Isle Royale in the old house and buying a new stove, but prospective buyers of my
old house didn't like idea of a wood stove.  So I called my stove dealer, had the chimney and stove professionally moved to my current house, and immediately
received an offer on the old house for nearly full price.  Worked out for everyone. Some people would rather pay the gas man than mess with wood.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good to know Northwinds. The Isle Royale is on the top of my list right now. Hopefully I can see one up close next week and give some more feedback.


----------



## northwinds (Dec 15, 2012)

One thing you will notice when you look at the Isle Royale close-up is that the very back of the stove narrows, creating less usable space in the back.  I know that some people have chosen other stoves as a result.  I don't know anyone who has chosen the Isle Royale who has been dissatisfied with the amount of space in the firebox.
I heat over 2000 square feet of living space, typically running 3 loads of wood per day over a 24 hour period.  We're having a mild winter so far, and I'm running two smaller loads per day, and letting the house cool off overnight.  I have the plain black finish on my stove, and it has held up well.  There are enamel options as well for
a higher cost.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Having a 3.0 cu. ft. Firebox should make that narrow space in the back not an issue for me. My current resolute has a 1.9 cu. ft. So it will be a huge jump from that. So if you typically load your stove 3x per day do you only get around 8 hr burn times out of it? Or do you get any longer burn times if needed?


----------



## northwinds (Dec 15, 2012)

This morning's burn


For relighting on the coalbed, you can get 12-14 hour burns or longer if the previous load was a full one. Burn time is a controversial subject. Non-cat stoves have a heating cycle. My stovetop will stay between 550-650 for 2-3 hours , depending upon the load, and then start drifting down. I reload depending upon when I need heat and determine my woodload depending upon heating needs also. Often, my stovetop at the end of a long cycle is only 200 degrees with plenty of coals for a relight
without kindling or matches. Burning at low temps at that point isn't believed to produce creosote because all of the volatiles are gone from the wood. Coals
burn clean. When it gets real cold (below zero), my house needs heat, so I might burn four cycles per day.


----------



## cmperry (Dec 15, 2012)

The Jotul F50 Rangeley has exceeded our expectations. We have an 1800 sq/ft full 2 story in eastern Maine (marginal insulation, lots in attic, not so much in walls) and have only burned wood in this stove to heat the house so far. Temps have been in the teens quite often. This stove loves to run..no problems getting up to temp. Running with air closed after getting up to temperature the stove still runs around 600 degrees for the middle part of the burn. After 7hrs still plenty of coals to restart without kindling. The stove loves to burn with a full firebox. 

We bought the top loader in case in the future someone had a hard time bending over it would be easier to load (my uncle is 89 and still uses his top load Vermont Casting). Also the floor protection needed for the sides are much less for a toploader, you just need the 16inches (if I remember right) in the front of the stove and just 6inches  on sides. If it is a sideloader you need that 16 inches protection on the loading side. This is the best wood stove this family has ever had and just wanted share our experience.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 15, 2012)

I can tell you the harman TL-300 delivers a very long burn time for a non-cat stove. Also i am heating a 3000 SQ ft house and have the stove in a finished basement. Right now its in the 30s outside and the first floor is 84 the 2nd floor is 80 and the 3rd floor is 75. thats at the lowest air setting on the stove. It really too hot on the floor with the stove but cant turn the air down any further and i guess thats better than too cold.


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good to know about burn times Northwinds. Thats exactly what I am looking to get. I will have to look at the jotul stoves to see how they would work for me. I looked at the harman Oakwood today and I really liked it! The dealer took it apart for me and everything seems very basic and simple to maintain. You can take the entire back wall and cumbuster out without tools! And the cleaning and upkeep seem very simple and minimal. The front glass has a nice reflective finish to it as well. So far the Harman is looking pretty good for me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 15, 2012)

Iv found that you can put ta lot more wood in a top loader so thats why the long burn times. Im lettin my stove go out tonight its 85 in here now. Im sweltering.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 16, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Iv found that you can put ta lot more wood in a top loader so thats why the long burn times.



I'd debate this.  I have a top loader, which must be loaded east-west, due to the wide but shallow footprint of its firebox.  In theory, using the top load door, I could load much higher in the firebox than I could thru the front doors. However, the andirons aren't that tall, so as to allow front loading.  So, you have all this space that you can't easily use, due to chances of having the load shift and a split or round roll into the front glass and break it.


----------



## cmperry (Dec 16, 2012)

The Jotul Rangeley can be loaded either north-south or east-west (usually when loading I use n-s first layer,e-w for second layer). The height is restricted, you can't fill to the top, no advantage there over a front/side loader. Something else to look at is the ash removal. This stove has grates/slots in the firebox floor and ash pan, just rake coals/ashes around a little and ash falls through to the pan..my other stove I had to shovel out ashes or remove a small trap door and try to get all the ashes down a small hole to the pan. Just some things to consider. Good luck, there are alot of nice stoves built today.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 16, 2012)

Joful said:


> I'd debate this. I have a top loader, which must be loaded east-west, due to the wide but shallow footprint of its firebox. In theory, using the top load door, I could load much higher in the firebox than I could thru the front doors. However, the andirons aren't that tall, so as to allow front loading. So, you have all this space that you can't easily use, due to chances of having the load shift and a split or round roll into the front glass and break it.


I think this is an issue no matter how the stove is loaded. You will always need to make sure it won't roll forward onto the glass. I feel that a top load stove makes a smaller firebox much more usable.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 16, 2012)

Joful said:


> I'd debate this. I have a top loader, which must be loaded east-west, due to the wide but shallow footprint of its firebox. In theory, using the top load door, I could load much higher in the firebox than I could thru the front doors. However, the andirons aren't that tall, so as to allow front loading. So, you have all this space that you can't easily use, due to chances of having the load shift and a split or round roll into the front glass and break it.


My Harman has andirons that go all the way up so i can really pack it tight. I t seems i can get almost twice as much wood in it as my Englander front loader even though the englander also has a 3 CU ft fire box.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 16, 2012)

cmperry said:


> The Jotul Rangeley can be loaded either north-south or east-west.


 
You can fit the same length split in a Rangley, both ways?  How long a split would that be?  My firebox measures 22" E/W, so I usually cut 20" - 21".  I haven't measured N/S, but it's _much _less than 22". Maybe 12" - 14"?  Far too short for practical cutting and stacking, IMO.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought the Rangeley can take an 18" split N/S, but haven't actually measured one.


----------



## ddddddden (Dec 16, 2012)

http://www.jotul.com/en-US/wwwjotulus/Main-menu/Products/Wood/Wood-stoves/Jotul-F-50-TL/

"Log Length up to 18" (up to 20" when front loading.)"


Edit: I'm not sure if "front loading" = NS or EW. 
. . .or maybe it's both, and the 18" limit is for top loading.  I seem to recall something like that in the video.


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm, I thought it was the opposite. 20" E/W, 18" N/S but could be wrong.


----------



## ddddddden (Dec 16, 2012)

I *think* the F 55 is basically the same firebox, just taller than the F 50, and Dutch has been kind enough to provide us with some measurements.  




Dutch said:


> I have been running an F55 since October. I do not think the stove is as large as some perceive it to be. *Measured from fire brick to fire brick it is 20 in wide. Measured from firebrick to doghouse air is 18 in. * The baffle is tapered up from back to front and at the lowest point it is about 11 in. There are also two protruding firebricks in the back that I will try to get pictures of for you. Using these measurements I get about 2.25 sq ft. I am measuring this relatively conservatively. Should I be measuring to the glass, and also should I include the extra under the tapered baffle? . . .


----------



## ArsenalDon (Dec 16, 2012)

Trilifter7 said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking to get a new stove and I was wondering what stoves you all recommend for a top load stove. I am currently heating with a VC Resolute. I really like this stove but I wish it had longer burn times. My house is around 1800 sq ft and fairly well insulated. My top three right now are the Harman Oakwood, Lopi Leyden or the Avalon Arbor. Any thoughts on these stoves or others I should look at would be great. Thanks!


We looked and looked and picked the Quadrafire Isle Royal cast iron top loader....love it!!


----------



## Trilifter7 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am going to look at the Isle Royale this week so we will see. The Harman Oakwood has the same bottom grate for ash removal that you mentioned CMperry. Looked like a very simple setup overall. How is your Isle Royale to clean Don? Is there anything to remove or take out... And can it be taken out easily without tools? How is ash removal?


----------



## begreen (Dec 16, 2012)

ddddddden said:


> I *think* the F 55 is basically the same firebox, just taller than the F 50, and Dutch has been kind enough to provide us with some measurements.


 
It is, just taller with the air tubes placed higher. Thanks, that confirms my thoughts.


----------

